# Packed Gym or Empty Gym



## Lausef (Jan 12, 2011)

*Gym packed or empty?*​
Gym packed with people so you can show off 103.53%Gym empty so you can crack on with your work-out?27396.47%


----------



## Lausef (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi all, just for curiosity... how do you prefer your gym?

do u preffer it when it is rammed packed with people in cardio machines so you can show off?

or

empty so you can get in and get on with your shizzle?


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

me an metal........................


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Show off? Pfffff..... I'm there for me and noone else why I wear an old minging tshirt and ripped shorts. Let the guys with all th egear and no idea crack on...


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

I like it when its empty. No faffing round waiting for the bicep boys to move out of my way


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

I pref just me a bar heavy weight and maybe a spotter. get the job done and **** off I can show off all I want at show time!


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Empty.


----------



## Rory (Dec 25, 2010)

Empty. makes everything much simpler and quicker!


----------



## T0m0h (Mar 10, 2010)

Empty. Get in, smash about a bit, and get out.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Hate it when busy, empty for me


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Khaos said:


> me and a mate and metal........................


Is my preference


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

I actually like it when i walk into the gym and its buzzing. Really gets me fired up for a good workout when there are others already busting their a$$es through a hard workout. Hate walking into the gym, lights off, no-one there. Place feels so lifeless.


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Empty gym defo, bloody hate it when it's packed so ive started gettin in there nice n early


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

empty, then no one can laugh when i get me purple argos dumbells and reebok matt out


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

inbetween, theres an atmosphere but i dont like waiting. my gyms perfect for this.


----------



## control (Jun 15, 2008)

Dead, that way i can leave **** and not come back and some **** is using it!


----------



## little_horus (Oct 20, 2010)

If it was up to me it'd just be myself, ipod with Slayer/Metallica full boot and heavy weights-

I hate it when it's packed with idiots taking up the squat rack to do some useless sit-up technique that involves 1000 crunches. Or my recent pet hate, fools taking up room next to the weight benches to crack out 100s of bicep curls with the 10kg dumbells:confused1:- MOVE ......I WANNA GET CRACKING ON WITH A PROPER WORKOUT! Honestly feel like asking some of these people why they bother wasting all thier hard erned money on a monthly membersip fee.....Or why they feel the need to waste my time:cursing:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Empty


----------



## bigbrad (Jul 8, 2010)

gta say inbetween, you just gotta ask be social and say 'got many left mate' when i say this equiptment just seems to become free hahaha


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

Never have a prob when my gym is buisy, good atmosphere, always have room to swing my kettlebells or get the farmers handles out for a walk..Quite often i'm in when its empty but just get on with it and i get to choose the music..


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Problem is that if your gym is empty all the time then its probably a sh*t gym with limited equipment. 

We are busy from 4.30-6.30 at all other times people can probably use 2-3 machines ini one set without an issue.

people do mention about how busy it sometims gets but there is the option to train later as we are open till 9pm.

Myself I prefer a gym with a few people in it so theres an atmosphere but not so busy I cant train. When I didnt own a gym I would train at 7pm for exactly that reason.


----------



## ajb316 (Jun 16, 2010)

Empty...just started training at 6:30am before work as appposed to 5:30pm after work and I can get my workout done in half the time and get much better pump


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Same as tinytom, needs to be inbetween i can train hard if it's empty but then i need to be stimmed to the eyeballs.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

yeah its nice to have a few people in that creates an atmosphere of people wanting to achieve, however as soon as there on the equipment i want to use i would expect them to move straight off it and let me use it all lol.....

Although i dont mind sharing equipment, it makes me feel like people arent serious if i say how many you got left mate and then they stutter and mumble and say oh just use it i will do something else.. as daft as that is it winds me up. i think to myself your not serious if your just going to forget doing your last sets or something just cos you feel pressured. and im a generally a nice guy so i will let folks jump in with me or i will offer to jump in between them... Oh well there loss......


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

i must admit i like an atmosphere obviously dont want it that busy you cant get on anything but to be honest i get on with it whatever i train alone anyway so quite happy to train in a completely empty one


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

dont like walking into an empty gym cos its too fecking cold at the mo so i try to get there for 7:30ish when the its getting quiter but the heaters have been on for a couple of hours.

have trained first thing in the morning in an early gym and i was almost scrapping ice off the bars lol


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Empty if it's chest day otherwise doesn't matter if it's full as everyone's benching anyway!


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Empty.


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Empty


----------



## lew_west (Feb 14, 2009)

Empty


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

I train in a small private gym so anymore than 6 people in there and you start fighting for equipment. Especially if two pairs are trainign the same bodypart. So I prefer it to be quiet, just me and my training partner. No hold ups, no waiting, no fuss. Get in, get the job done and go home.


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

In-between for me , like to have an atmosphere but still be able to get round the equipment without waiting!

Tbh the gym I go to always has folk in no matter what time it is!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

not arsed in the sligtest.

Although, having to wait around does my box in a bit


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Ive picked Empty gym but sometimes i enjoy it being busy. Not were you are queing for machines etc, but there is a buzz about the place etc!


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

Empty


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

empty all the way


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Medium lol.

If theres no one in there at all it can feel dead in the place and subsequently makes me feel less motivated.

If I see others working hard, it puts me in a better mind set.

However if its too busy, it ruins it. Hate waiting.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Lausef said:



> do u preffer it when it is rammed packed with people in cardio machines so you can show off?


You are joking, right? Right?


----------



## Jayden (Feb 10, 2011)

empty.. feels like you own the place!


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

An empty gym, with just me and my brother spotting each other if need be. The less people in there the quicker i can be and the more i can sweat and look horrific


----------



## kash77 (Mar 20, 2011)

i like my gym been to many but this gym resembles something ronnie coleman would work at been to fitness first too many girls too much distraction cant concentrate maybe cause i am a perv so i have ended up in my north london mens only gym in tottenham girls come in there and say why cant we train the owner syas this gym is too hard core sweety why dont you try la fitness or fitness first or a virgin gym cause he knows we are hardcore in there no distractions if i wanted to check out girls i would go to a shopping center when i am in the gym i need to concentrate thats why i like my gym think what you like and i am not gay lol


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Empty, obviously! Other folk are usually using something I need to be using and just generally getting in the way, pishing me off and cluttering the place up with their white trainers, three quarter length pants (what the feck are they all about) and cap sleeved T's - feckin metrosexuals.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

empty which mine normally is...hate waiting for machines and people talking to, especially asking 'did you see my new spoiler for my car' when your in mid-set


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Empty or more or less empty.


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

Early start, breakfast coffee drive to gym ready for 6.30am doors opening. 7.30 sauna\steam\shower suit and onto work


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Hate a busy gym! Rages me with too may people there


----------



## bmc (Aug 2, 2007)

Don't mind if it's busy as long as you can get on with what you need

Plus what's wrong with having a look at the females on the fittness machines lol


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

bmc said:


> Don't mind if it's busy as long as you can get on with what you need
> 
> Plus what's wrong with having a look at the females on the fittness machines lol


When you go to a proper mans gym you dont get this luxury


----------



## bmc (Aug 2, 2007)

Big Kris said:


> When you go to a proper mans gym you dont get this luxury


Spent 5 years at a spit and sawdust gym and now that I look back it was total sh1t nothing works no heating in the winter etc. But ye I must have trained well ard back in those days as it was spit and sawdust

Best thing I done was move to fitness first,more weights and equipment than your so called proper gym


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> Medium lol.
> 
> If theres no one in there at all it can feel dead in the place and subsequently makes me feel less motivated.
> 
> ...


x2 can't do an empty gym, like to have a few others to boost me.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I prefer a quiet gym so much I made my own at home.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

empty. i can concentrate better without all the battyboys watching me first rep to last


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

I think a bit of atmosphere is a must!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Depends on the crowd, you can get a real buzz if others around you are tearing it up. I go when the gym is quietest.


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Empty, I find it easy to get sucked into meaningless gossip when the lads are in


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 21, 2010)

I would rather the gym to be busy it gives me a bit of a kick to do that extra rep or set, At one of the gyms i use its dead during the day and have found myself leave not really satisfied i have done enough and dont get the same amount of muscle soreness, With a busy gym i just stick my ipod on wait my turn and crack on...


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

i prefer 2-3 other people in the gym just incase i need a spot and so we can talk fitness during rests etc!

i dont mean the curlbro's though, bicep curls and preacher curls for 90 mins then some situps and go home, rather they just stay home lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

If it's full of plebs i'd rather be on my own.

There was some knob shoulder pressing 20's yesterday then dropping them like they were 50's, was getting right on my fvcking tits!


----------



## Jack3dUP (Apr 7, 2011)

Quieter it is the better for me. Get in, do my workout then leave.

When its busy you get too many people ****ing about / hogging equipment / on their phone etc


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

If you're with a spotter then it's not so bad busy as you can talk while you wait but on your own it's hell when it's busy as mainstream gyms are filled with foreign or chav gangs who line all their drinks around what they want for the day! I find small back street gyms to be more friendly with no idiots in.


----------



## Wells (Oct 25, 2010)

Showing off is a fools idea of glory - Bruce Lee.


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Yea, cos he never showed off in any of his films lol


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

I junt want a gym without scrawny-ass 14 year olds trying to chest press 40's with a massive spotter.


----------



## zidiezid (May 19, 2007)

EMPTY FOR ME.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Empty of..










And packed full of...


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

It depends, like today for example I was deadlifting near my 1RM for sets of four/five and I noticed this skinny geezer just sitting on a bench looking bored yawning and s**t. I cant stand that, on the other hand if the gyms packed with people giving it their all screaming their heads off then I find that motivational.


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

enough people in it to give a decent atsmophere but not enough so you can still pretty much go on what you want


----------



## customfitness (Jun 5, 2011)

I am not a gym freak at all....I have my home gym for the same reason that you never know when a gym gets busy, and I would HATE waiting for machines etc...Also music, I put on any music I want whereas in most gyms I have to listen to Abba or Britney Spears


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

customfitness said:


> in most gyms I have to listen to Abba or Britney Spears


Bloody hell, what kinda gyms are those??


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Empty... thats why I go in the morning, you get a few oaps etc but thats it. If I go at say 3pm-9pm it's packed full of your typical plebs, tight t-shirt crew that sit all over the benches texting and talking about how they were fighting at the weekend and how they [email protected] this and that bird.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

12 gauge said:


> Bloody hell, what kinda gyms are those??


Common, bannatynes is notorious for this, it's worse though. The usual ones they play is young fine cannibals, that song that goes radio radio kill the radio star? and shes on fireeeee... Also play abba ride my bicycle and have to mention shaniya twayne.

Alough When im training I feel like im in a diff era, the music makes u feel like your in a 1980s gay disco.


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

H22civic said:


> I actually like it when i walk into the gym and its buzzing. Really gets me fired up for a good workout when there are others already busting their a$$es through a hard workout. Hate walking into the gym, lights off, no-one there. Place feels so lifeless.


x2


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

SK-XO said:


> Common, bannatynes is notorious for this, it's worse though. The usual ones they play is young fine cannibals, that song that goes radio radio kill the radio star? and shes on fireeeee... Also play abba ride my bicycle and have to mention shaniya twayne.
> 
> Alough When im training I feel like im in a diff era, the music makes u feel like your in a 1980s gay disco.


Not good for heavy deads or squats, in fact that sh*t aint good for sh*t


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Maybe not completely empty...maybe with couple of the guys that can spot you if you need some help!


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

i love when the gym is empty helps me concentrate on my workout


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Love an empty gym. I'm still a newbie so maybe that's why. Would never show off anyway.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

hate it crowded as people have mentiond waiting round for the weight or bench is a bastard, today what would usually take me an hour and a half took me 2 hours and a half because it was so packed

when its empty yeh you can get on with it but theres no atmospher plus i need a spotter on my overload set

so for me id just rather it be quiet with a few people in there who can give you a good spot or can pass you the weights when your doing shoulders or chest with the dumbells


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

lolik said:


> i love when the gym is empty helps me concentrate on my workout


 females always do!.............. less perves!


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

I can`t wait for the OPs next poll:

AIDS

or

No AIDS

;-)


----------



## toxic (Jul 22, 2011)

just me and the gym


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

Empty is best but not completely empty, if there is 2-3 other guys there its good because somewon can always spot me if i need it.

Sadly its never this empty with all the biceps and abs for summer crew that is in at the moment, and new years resolution lot in January : /


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

I go at like 10 - 11:30am of a weekday, I am often in there alone apart from the owner or at the most 1 or 2 other fellas, it's great I can do what I want when I want.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

156 votes to 7......

No suprise the gyms busy.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Rather train when its empty, can do my workout without having to wait around to use equipment. Dont have to listen to ppl doing bench sounding like they're pushing a sh*t out either.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Empty. But i have to go after school so its always full of people who go straight from work


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

when its empty then u can actually plan a work out before u start, and u can do supersets with different pieces of equipment. always better empty.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Absolutey packed, thus allowing extended eye contact with strangers while i push through my last few tricep kickbacks.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

birds are brutal in my gym (council) so the more empty the better


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Definitely needs to be empty! Headphones in and knock on.. Can't stand waiting around for benches etc!


----------



## Dapps (Jun 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> birds are brutal in my gym (council) so the more empty the better


 this to a T


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

i like it full of fit women so during my rest periods i can sit and **** of, sadly i get to many strange looks? :bounce:


----------



## JasonLeeson (Jun 4, 2011)

Empty, but not so empty the staff wish I would leave so they could close. It's about finding that sweet spot in the day.


----------



## Protiensus (Oct 23, 2011)

I like it when its empty! No waiting around


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Dead defo, go about my way then and smash it, hate waiting for a bench or weights!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I like it ram packed so I can take my top off, and accidently take my vest off with it. Then flick my blonde hair and do the slow motion walk pretending to carry 2 rolls of carpet under each arms raising an eyebrow as i go by to the ladiiieees( who obviously are thinking ''he really has got the moves like Jagger''). aaayyye


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)

Empty that's why I go in the middle of afternoon.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Emtpy, worst thing is waiting around for others to finish on something


----------



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

im a bit of both i dont like it being full of the newbies cause they tend to get in the way or ask to many questions and just cant have a proper work out. but i like to show of a bit in front of the more seasoned lifters just becasue im half the size of most of the and i match in strength or atleast challenge it abit good fun :thumbup1:


----------



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

hendrix said:


> I like it ram packed so I can take my top off, and accidently take my vest off with it. Then flick my blonde hair and do the slow motion walk pretending to carry 2 rolls of carpet under each arms raising an eyebrow as i go by to the ladiiieees( who obviously are thinking ''he really has got the moves like Jagger''). aaayyye


dont forget the pec bounce lol


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Who goes to the gym to show off? empty gym so i can crack on and do what needs to be done


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

The less people the better. Maybe a fitness consultant to spot if my gym buddy is crying off again. Don't need the gym to be buzzing as have my own music for that. As for showing off. I don't lift enough or look good enough to do this. Might show off to the mrs when I get home but that's about it.

Very rarely get it like this. Normally have to deal with the same old bs.


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

Empty, early in the morning. No waiting, no disturbance - mind is fresh and can focus on Lifting. It's only worth going when it's packed to use a sauna


----------



## raf3070 (Mar 2, 2009)

Definitley empty, them One Directioners that hang around in gangs, dont put weights away with their silly wooly hats with a flick of hair hanging out are really starting to **** me off!!!!


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

bit of both. i find it hard being motivvated with only a few people in the gym but at the same time i HATE queing for machines. In the middle is better for mre so there is a bit of an atmosphere


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Empty get's my vote.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Empty get's my vote.


same here, kind of a no brainer


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

Plus when it's emptier you tend to get the the people who are worth associating with as far as training goes.


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Empty. Then I get to do my curls in the squat rack


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

SILV3RBACK said:


> Empty. Then I get to do my curls in the squat rack


I thought that was the norm :lol:


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> I thought that was the norm :lol:


Yh but when the gym is empty you don't get evil looks from the bicep boys because you're taking up their space!


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

I voted empty so i can work my lats in piece if its gona b packed fill it with hot girls so i can show of my lat spread


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Captain lats said:


> I voted empty so i can work my lats in piece if its gona b packed fill it with hot girls so i can show of my lat spread


Lat spread? :lol:


----------



## Rathore (Feb 23, 2014)

Empty so I can crack on with some jump squats without killing anyone (it nearly happened) haha!


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

Empty since when gym is packed all of the benches or squat racks are taken and I do not like to wait to perform my exercises.

It's pretty clear by votes that people enjoy empty or a gym where there is less people.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Lokken said:


> Empty, early in the morning. No waiting, no disturbance - mind is fresh and can focus on Lifting. It's only worth going when it's packed to use a sauna


Digging up threads from 2011? Haven't you done enough on here today?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Empty. Then no-body can laugh at me lifting the little weights


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

Empty ofc


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

Lotte said:


> Digging up threads from 2011? Haven't you done enough on here today?


Didn't even the date, darl, it was on my front page for some reason :confused1:


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2014)

Empty


----------



## ian73 (Feb 1, 2011)

I work shifts so its normally dead suits me fine.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2014)

boxer939 said:


> packed so i can walk around and strut my stuff like a fcking boss


I roll my eyes at guys like you then phycoanalyse you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2014)

boxer939 said:


> Any chance of explaining what that word means buddy.
> 
> But yeah it was joke I don't walk around like I own the place. Although, I do train to look good... doesn't everyone? Look good feel good! The world's my oyster


After one night in Bangkok I suppose it is. My reply was a joke also.

phycoanalyse= To understand and identify why an individual behaves the way they do.


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

boxer939 said:


> Any chance of explaining what that word means buddy.
> 
> But yeah it was joke I don't walk around like I own the place. Although, I do train to look good... doesn't everyone? Look good feel good! The world's my oyster


A guy who has everything and is cocky = idiot

A guy who has everything and is humble= GOAT

A guy who has nothing and is cock=Plain stupid


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

i think its pSycho analyse : psyco = psihi ( greek root ) = soul ( modern translation)


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

i prefer rather empty gyms , cause i really focus on what i do and i dont like the hustling and bustling all around

do make sure to be close to someone though just in case I get trapped under the squat machine


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

Speaking etymologically, the prefix psy/psi/sci/sai all have their roots in "sek".


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Lokken said:


> Speaking etymologically, the prefix psy/psi/sci/sai all have their roots in "sek".


sek?


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

anna1 said:


> sek?


Yeah, as in "Sek-met" for example, a member of the ancient egyptian pantheon.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Lokken said:


> Yeah, as in "Sek-met" for example, a member of the ancient egyptian pantheon.


egypt is a greek word

pantheon is a greek word

psycho is a greek word as well ( i should know , most of us are ! )

but i dont know about "sek " i will look it up

thanx for the input !


----------



## jonesy88 (Dec 30, 2013)

Like the gym empty, already paranoid about being a skinny t**t lol


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

boxer939 said:


> Guess that makes me an idiot! Oh yes. love it.
> 
> What do you have then? Other than a step father that molesters you


You have everything? 

My parents are both married, please do not push your past experiences onto me. I have a lot more than you, but rather not go into detail tbh. If you are as great as you think you are, maybe try being a bit more humble in life (Internet is a different ball game, it's a place to mess about).


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Usually I would choose empty. But the best motivation I've had recently was having a huge polish guy, in a busy evening session, ask me if he could jump in on my squat session and see him destroy my max lift as a ****ing warm up. That gave me a push in the right direction seeming as my early morning sessions had me staring at those who wish for t-shirt muscles yet possess spaghetti legs.


----------



## JamieSL (Feb 6, 2014)

I prefer an empty gym so you can just chill


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Empty gym


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Empty apart from me and an occasional spotter!


----------



## TommyTank1989 (Apr 5, 2014)

A buzzin gym with enough equipment to go round is good for me... my gym has like 5 of everything so can usually get a good workout done without waiting  walking into a sweaty hard working gym phsycs me up a bit and while i dont think i want to show off... i certainly don't want to look like a p**sy... makes me work that little bit harder... same goes if there's single chicks in the gym... always gta be workin hard just in case their eyes wander pmsl


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I think it's good to have a background buzz in the gym. You want it to be busy enough for some motivation, but empty enough so there is no waiting for equipment... And bo11ocks to "showing off". I just want to lift. That's what Fitness First and David Lloyd are for.


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Definitely empty. Just got back from Excercise4less and there were 2 people in the weights part for most of my workout - I don't understand people who go after work mid-week when its rammed. I hate having to change my workout order. Early mornings and weekends for me...


----------



## J_boyd85 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hate when the gym is packed and you have wait round for weights etc


----------



## Fuarknez (Jul 5, 2013)

When it's either empty or not so busy.

Was going after work for a bit 4-5pm, gym was rammed. 8pm is best time for me.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Love it when is empty, just a occasional spotter will be fine


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

empty gym

this is why i lift at home a lot so i can lift on my own and not be surrounded by people


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Empty gym. I have all the motivation and competition I need with myself.


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

Empty, just me, my music and weights..... No waiting for equipment and getting irritated etc. My gym has become less busy lately,

hope it stays like that!


----------



## PrittStick (Oct 23, 2013)

Empty, so you dont have to give someone a death stare for hogging multiple barbells for 40 mins. Also no fit girls to distract you either :tongue:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

PrittStick said:


> Empty, so you dont have to give someone a death stare for hogging multiple barbells for 40 mins. Also no fit girls to distract you either :tongue:


not sure on the NO fit girls to distract, you need a reason to rest between sets lol


----------



## PrittStick (Oct 23, 2013)

Rykard said:


> not sure on the NO fit girls to distract, you need a reason to rest between sets lol


haha true but I tend to spend the whole time being a wierdo and staring my form becomes terrible. I do sigh when I walk in and my favourite ladies aren't there


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

Got to the Gym at half 6 this morning thinking it's gonna be dead enough for me to bench naked and get away with it. Gosh was I in for a nasty surprise. Was packed and there was even one of those cretins who's work out consists of standing there staring you out. They usually crawl through the doors in the evening them types. ****es me off.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

i prefer empty to packed but i voted packed coz i prefer pretty busy to empty


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

Empty , I home gym mostly so always empty there but when I do use other gyms always try go when its empty packed gyms put me right off.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Hate it when it's packed and hate it when it's dead empty. Somewhere in the middle so the gym has some buzz to it and it gives you an extra boost cos you don't wanna look a sh1thead infront of people.


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

Chest - empty

Any other day - don't give a **** rly, even with 10 benches and 2 squat racks I can always do legs without waiting longer than 2-3 minutes, and it would take sometimes 10 minutes to wait for a bench. Also when I cant find dumbbells I am looking for I just take heavier ones and smash it


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

Empty. 1. I wouldn't want to show off, there's always someone bigger and better than you. 2. I have no intention of talking to people while I'm there, unless I'm spoken to. I can do what I want, when I want to do it......like today, IF HIIT cardio and not a soul there on the running machines. Bliss.


----------



## StuOwen86 (Apr 13, 2014)

Prefer it to be empty for the reason that you can get on stuff and because I've just started out I don't get put off when I military press and my belly shows lol or my builders **** when I squat down to the floor.


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

I used to think I would like it to be empty, but recently a new gym has opened in the area and everyone has left to join it. Usual busy time now there's about 10 people in max.

Now I kinda want a few more people kicking about for banter and people to aspire to.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Empty. Is it me or are gyms generally REEEEallllly busy these days?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

H22civic said:


> I actually like it when i walk into the gym and its buzzing. Really gets me fired up for a good workout when there are others already busting their a$$es through a hard workout. Hate walking into the gym, lights off, no-one there. Place feels so lifeless.


Exactly this. I can't stand an empty gym. I love "in between" (no one likes a JAM packed gym!) - the energy, the buzz... definitely my preference.


----------

